# Skatring down steep grade and stopping without dying.



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

Yes, its possible. I've ridden whole runs with the back binding out just for fun. Its defenitly hard, but if you have a good stomp pad it's not very hard. You turns are going to be very skidded so just watch out to make sure that you don't gain to much speed. If you don't feel comfortable doing it, then just take a second and strap in


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

I should probably strap in for sure then, I definitely don't have a stomp pad to keep my foot in place.. yikes.


----------



## WaterPog (Mar 23, 2009)

Plus if you do fall you've got this long lever sticking out in one direction fixed rigidly to your foot, puts a TON of leverage on your ankle and knee...that's why Ski bindings release, to cut down on broken legs and joints.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Was at Vail that other day and a guy blew by me on a catwalk, with only his front foot strapped in..... Talking like going probably 15-20mph with 1 foot unstrapped.

I can skate, but dam


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

Anytime I drop anything off the lift (like my cell phone with my girlfriend still talking) or need to get somewhere in a hurry I don't bother strapping in. Riding fast one footed isn't too tough, I think there's more of a mental block/fear more than anything that holds people back.

To BlindK, I don't use a stomp pad on my park board, just push your foot against the back binding.


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

Lol i'm going to try.. and get hurt you dicks lol


----------



## Adrii (Mar 29, 2010)

BliND KiNK said:


> Lol i'm going to try.. and get hurt you dicks lol


hahaha thats the only way your gonna learn!


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Oh ya, I only skate short distances.... I'm not willing to risk my season with skating long distances.


----------



## fredericp64 (Jan 4, 2010)

Practice going slow and stopping. That should help you quite a bit. 

Twisted ankles suck pretty bad so don't get too confident


----------



## rasmasyean (Jan 26, 2008)

It's really stupid. If something happens...even if you are good...like somone runs into you, you stand the chance of poping your knee and sitting out the season...not to mention life. 

If you're too lazy to strap in for a short run, that's the "psycological part". You think that strapping in is "work" while boarding is "play"...but in reality, boarding is a lot more work than strapping in.

The only reason why you see all these "one foot videos" is because advertisers need something new to show people snowboarding videos. And these are pros...who aren't invincible either, but they practice it forever to prevent injury. It's not a "trick", it's just a gimmick to ad something new to sell Burton ads.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

rasmasyean said:


> It's really stupid. If something happens...even if you are good...like somone runs into you, you stand the chance of poping your knee and sitting out the season...not to mention life.


If we worried about "ifs and "chance", most of us wouldn't step foot on a snowboard. 

To BlinkKink, if you aren't comfortable enough one-footed then seriously don't do it at high speeds, but there's nothing wrong with pushing yourself and trying new things when you have the ability to.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Milo303 said:


> Was at Vail that other day and a guy blew by me on a catwalk, with only his front foot strapped in..... Talking like going probably 15-20mph with 1 foot unstrapped.
> 
> I can skate, but dam


HAHa that was probably me. 

I won't lie if I'm going from one lift to another and it's not a moguled out choppy run I'll just skate to it. Balance and knowing how to shift your weight from your toe to heel on the back foot is all it takes. Granted I've been riding half my life and just over strap in shred for 2 to 5 minutes then unstrap again. My new thing is one footed pow turns it's a challenge and fun. 

Now the whole blowing your knee out thing cause of the leverage, learn how to fall in those situations. Part of self preservation in snowboarding is knowing how to fall like not putting arms out when you catch a toe edge, taking a flat landing to your knees instead of back, stuff like that.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

If you fall in pow and the board stick..you'll be torsioning that knee really quick and really bad...Why do it? I mean I can see it as a trick in a jump...but while riding? Then take both off and go bind-less..I saw something from Burton that looks like grip tape for snowboards...




BurtonAvenger said:


> HAHa that was probably me.
> 
> I won't lie if I'm going from one lift to another and it's not a moguled out choppy run I'll just skate to it. Balance and knowing how to shift your weight from your toe to heel on the back foot is all it takes. Granted I've been riding half my life and just over strap in shred for 2 to 5 minutes then unstrap again. My new thing is one footed pow turns it's a challenge and fun.
> 
> Now the whole blowing your knee out thing cause of the leverage, learn how to fall in those situations. Part of self preservation in snowboarding is knowing how to fall like not putting arms out when you catch a toe edge, taking a flat landing to your knees instead of back, stuff like that.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

pawlo said:


> If you fall in pow and the board stick..you'll be torsioning that knee really quick and really bad...Why do it? I mean I can see it as a trick in a jump...but while riding? Then take both off and go bind-less..I saw something from Burton that looks like grip tape for snowboards...


You're talking about a Noboard I want to get one of those for next season. 

Like I said it's fun, it's the same reason I jib rocks it's fun. Injuries happen I've come to terms with that hell I'm missing my spleen because of snowboarding. Plus like I mentioned you just have to learn how to fall properly and it's my knees I'll take the risk.


----------



## sook (Oct 25, 2009)

Just like most things in life, do it at your own risk. The riskier the action, the better your skills should be whether it be knowing how to ride one-footed with confidence or knowing how to fall if shit happens. I'm all for throwing people in the deep end to learn, but I also realize not everyone can learn that way so if the little voice in the back of your head sounds like he's shitting himself stupid, listen to him.


----------



## rasmasyean (Jan 26, 2008)

There’s a difference between taking risk while snowboarding, and taking risk while one-footing…which is NOT snowboarding. Unless you are airing out a kick foot in the pipe or something for a photo op, it doesn’t “look cool” to board long runs on one foot. Pro’s train a lot for stuff like this because Burton et al pay them to do it. Normal people don’t “snowboard” like this.

One-footing because you’re lazy is not efficient and makes no sense and it’s not “impressive”. Some people just hate to strap because you see ppl hopping up long up hills because they don’t want to restrap. They even gallop like a retarded horse while fully strapped. But if you unstrap, you walk much faster than them and use a lot less energy. But at least in this case the knee blow out scenario is not as likely if they just trip with one foot on.

If snowboarding was meant to be one-footed, they would have made some form of ski mount for your foot. But they didn’t so…


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

rasmasyean said:


> There’s a difference between taking risk while snowboarding, and taking risk while one-footing…which is NOT snowboarding. Unless you are airing out a kick foot in the pipe or something for a photo op, it doesn’t “look cool” to board long runs on one foot. Pro’s train a lot for stuff like this because Burton et al pay them to do it. Normal people don’t “snowboard” like this.
> 
> One-footing because you’re lazy is not efficient and makes no sense and it’s not “impressive”. Some people just hate to strap because you see ppl hopping up long up hills because they don’t want to restrap. They even gallop like a retarded horse while fully strapped. But if you unstrap, you walk much faster than them and use a lot less energy. But at least in this case the knee blow out scenario is not as likely if they just trip with one foot on.
> 
> If snowboarding was meant to be one-footed, they would have made some form of ski mount for your foot. But they didn’t so…


Didn't realize snowboarding was about looking cool and photo ops. Like the stickers on my decks say "I ride for me". Also how can you quantify what is and isn't snowboarding? That's like saying the kid that jibs in his backyard because he can't afford a pass isn't a snowboarder or the guy that only rides 5 days a year at a 300 vertical isn't snowboarding. 

Sounds more like you're one of those guys that can't skate so if someone can do it and do it well they must suck and not be snowboarders. You should probably relax so much about what is so cool and isn't snowboarding. It's all fun and that's all that matters.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

rasmasyean said:


> There’s a difference between taking risk while snowboarding, and taking risk while one-footing…which is NOT snowboarding. Unless you are airing out a kick foot in the pipe or something for a photo op, it doesn’t “look cool” to board long runs on one foot. Pro’s train a lot for stuff like this because Burton et al pay them to do it. Normal people don’t “snowboard” like this.
> 
> One-footing because you’re lazy is not efficient and makes no sense and it’s not “impressive”. Some people just hate to strap because you see ppl hopping up long up hills because they don’t want to restrap. They even gallop like a retarded horse while fully strapped. But if you unstrap, you walk much faster than them and use a lot less energy. But at least in this case the knee blow out scenario is not as likely if they just trip with one foot on.
> 
> If snowboarding was meant to be one-footed, they would have made some form of ski mount for your foot. But they didn’t so…


keep your "rules" off of my shred.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

rasmasyean said:


> There’s a difference between taking risk while snowboarding, and taking risk while one-footing…*which is NOT snowboarding.* Unless you are airing out a kick foot in the pipe or something for a photo op, it doesn’t “look cool” to board long runs on one foot. Pro’s train a lot for stuff like this because Burton et al pay them to do it. Normal people don’t “snowboard” like this.
> 
> One-footing because you’re lazy is not efficient and makes no sense and it’s not “impressive”. Some people just hate to strap because you see ppl hopping up long up hills because they don’t want to restrap. They even gallop like a retarded horse while fully strapped. But if you unstrap, you walk much faster than them and use a lot less energy. But at least in this case the knee blow out scenario is not as likely if they just trip with one foot on.
> 
> If snowboarding was meant to be one-footed, they would have made some form of ski mount for your foot. But they didn’t so…


Who are you to decide what snowboarding is to someone else? Last time I checked snowboarding was an individual sport. What snowboarding is to you may be completely different than to what it is to another rider. When most of us go out and ride we go and do what WE want, do what we enjoy but not what someone thinks we should.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

I agree with both sides...sometimes its easier to just stay unstrapped for short bits until you get to steeper slopes.

But FFS all these people whining about how hard it is to strap into your damn bindings on this forum is crazy. I seriously dont understand it, like strapping in is some huge physical excersise thats going to ruin your day or make you late by 15 minutes. STOP BEING LAZY.


----------



## rasmasyean (Jan 26, 2008)

Well some of you who think that one-footing is fun and games because you are so “individual” by it, can go ahead and shred the way you want down to the lift...or off a cliff. The OP asked if it was stupid…and some people obviously think it is from a certain point of view. You can try to “glorify” one-footing just because you can do it and brag about it all you want, but someone else is here to warn the rider that it may be wiser to forget about it because it might not be worth it. The reality is that if he does injure himself in this attempt to save some “strap time”, he would feel stupid and maybe you guys will laugh at him because he’s not as good as you. I’m just the guy who will tell him he deserves it for being stupid and smack him across the head. :cheeky4:


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

btw.. I can skate green runs this grade i was talking about was stupidly steep with a drop off on the edges so I didn't want to ride down and be like..


----------



## Camor (Jan 28, 2010)

If I'm just going from lift to lift, I just slide one footed. Its not I'm lazy. But going from lift to lift is boring... strap in, ride for 5 sec, unstrap and wait again...

Sliding one footed is fun :laugh: And it really isn't that hard. You got to keep these little moments fun.

I'm not sure about one footed off blacks though LOL. Anything that steep isn't smooth. I don't know about you, but I need to be able to pick up my feet. On groomers you just pushing down on the board and that's no problem.

Have fun!


----------

